# Have: Emperor's Children Termi Lord...must see. Want: Cash (paypal)



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm selling off this mini as it is not part of any army I collect. I just got the idea in my head for the mini and had to do it. I have no intention of collecting a full army of EC and hope that this can go to a good home. I'd rather have the cash (paypal only please) to go towards a few trukks for my Orks 

The model is obviousley a EC noise marine lord in terminator armour armed with a combi-melta, deamon weapon and doom siren (legal for EC warband data sheet).

PM me with your offers. Sensible offers only please.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not into Emperor's Children at all (and thus not interested I'm afraid), but I really have to compliment you on this neat conversion and paint job. Looks fantastic for a chaos general.


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks, I was really please with the outcome.

Sold now, please lock modi-mod-mods


----------

